# Bulking diet



## Elvia1023 (Feb 25, 2010)

I just recommended this for someone. I will also post it here for anyone wanting a new bulking diet to work from. I might even try it myself.

*1- 5 free range whole eggs, 2 cups of oatmeal/porridge,
1 banana, 2 pieces of toast and one scoop of whey. With 100mg fish oil and 1000mg flaxseed oil and 500mg vit c. BCAA's

2- Chicken breast with brown rice and vegetables

3- Tuna, Pototoes and mixed salad drizzled in olive oil. BCAA'S and vit c

4- Turkey breast sandwiches on brown bread with fresh fruit. A few pieces of fruit such as orange, banana, pineapple, blueberries, raspberries, pears etc. BCAA's

Workout

5- Shake consisting of 50-60 grams protein (mainly whey), 80g of carbs such as virtago or maltodextin. In addition to (if you can) 5 grams creatine, 5 grams glutamine and BCAA's. A strong antioxidant if possible such as ALA or Acai berry.

6- Red meat with brown rice and vegetables (broccoli). 500mg vit c 

7- Chicken breast with pasta drizzled in olive oil. 

8- Cottage cheese and some peanut butter with 1 scoop of slow released protein. Or 1 lasrge serving of weightgainer. BCAA's, 1000mg flaxseed oil, 1000mg fish oil and multi-vitamin.*

There you go. Abit complicated and lots there. You can ignore the supplements for now. Just concentrate on the food. I believe the key with all diets is progression and not to remain the same. I don't think 2 days should be the same. But the above is a good outline for you to work from. Like I said you don't need the supplements. Actually you do need the good fats (flax and fish) and multi vitamin in my opinion. But the rest can be added if you want. Try to use lots of good fats in your diet such as olive oil, macadamia nut oil and coconut oil. Use those three for cooking or drizzling... just swop them about.

The most important thing is ensuring your meals are balanced and your getting frequent protein from various sources. In additon to many good carbs again from various sources. Everyone is individual and respond differently to certain foods so you just have to find that out for yourself. You need to be planned. If you decide to follow the above diet (or another) then make sure you have lots of food in and have access to it so there are no gaps or reasons for inconsistency.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 25, 2010)

Whats the calorie,,carb,,protein and fat ratio of that diet?


----------

